# Noir Angel



## BluEyeCrusader (Sep 24, 2009)

Life is inevitable and its end is near.
Taken from this world to a place filled with fear.

I will not hear
I will not hear

My voice is trampled by the human horde.
So many winds, I hardly hear the lord.

I cannot breathe
I cannot breathe

I slit my writs with shards of glass.
Hopefully soon I'll breathe my last.

I will not bleed.
I will not bleed.

Everyone sees hardships and everyone feels pain.
But I hear everybody pray, 
that sun will shine through rain.

I cannot see
I cannot see

My life is but a chore in which I did not choose.
Because this fallen angel has given it all to his muse.

I'm restored.
Forever nevermore.


----------

